# Blaring Commericals-Help please.



## yboy11 (Feb 16, 2008)

Really need the help in a step by step manner. The system will blow you out of the room on certain commericals. Tired of grabing for the Denon volume control again and again. I need a simple solution,not at all into technology.
This is the set up--Scientific Atlantic 830HD DVR , Samsung LN-S4695D, Denon AVR 1707, and Polk Rm 6750. I believe the Denon is the "brain".
Open to any and all suggestions. Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You have two solutions (neither of which you'll be happy with): 1) write your Congressman and the FCC and demand they put an end to this common practice. 2) record everything on the DVR and skip through the commercials.

There is no technology that I know of that will sense a commercial and reduce its volume. Even better would be something that senses a commercial and pauses the recording (this last might actually be available - anyone here own a TIVO? Can it do this?)

Sorry - you'll just have to keep the remote handy and be quick on the Mute button.


----------



## yboy11 (Feb 16, 2008)

yustr, Thanks for the reply. Yes ,you're right-not happy.I did think there were laws prohibiting that volume spike? OK,for a start I'll do some writing.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

my hitachi 53 inch high def has technology built in to stop this.
but thats it, the obnoxious practice is on all the others.
why dont they start with the marlboro commercials while they are at it?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi yboy,

This common practice is usually the result of dynamic range compression. It's what makes most of today's music sound like crap, and the general idea is to have the sound frequencies fill almost the entire available decibel range all the time. You may be able to get away with a component normalizer (component replay gain?) that sits in between the audio source and the receiver, but I couldn't find anything in my search. 

Hopefully the technology will better combat this in the future (neato CES article here, but in the meantime we should all be calling the cable company to complain when this happens, because it's outrageous and rude of them.

Also, you might want to do a search (or even make a post) on AudioKarma.org. There are a lot of audio nuts there that might know what I'm referring to, because I can't find anything on my google search.

Edit: Maybe this isn't normalization I'm thinking of... I read somewhere something about "night mode" on a TV, or the use of a device called a 'compander'... I'm going to do some reading on this I think :tongue:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

Halleluja, finally i found someone that agrees that this practice is invasive and should be a civil rights issue. I heard something by way of an explanation of how it is done from a radio dj and seemed to be justified in that scenario but what should i tell my neighbour when he comes round to complain that my tv woke his kids up ? I have been watching a movie late at night and set my volume level so that i can hear it comfortably, then the commercials come on and volume goes through the roof. I do find it hard to understand why this issue has not been publicised more........or am i wrong to think that i should be able to control the volume on MY television. :cussing:


----------



## yboy11 (Feb 16, 2008)

I appreciate every response. THANKS
yboy11


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Bit of a news flash on this one, although wasn't paying that much attention but someone definitely said that the tv companies have been ordered to cease this practice, whether this was just a uk thing i don't know but i'm off to google it now and see what i can find out.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My cable box has a normalizer for this purpose. I'd have to say it does a fair job as I can tell that commercials are MUCH quieter than I remember.


----------



## yboy11 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks to all who respond. Too many people are,like me,muting all commericals. 

yboy11


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

they only make commercials louder, so you use up your batteries in your remote control.

hahahahah


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

You know I'd like to be the guy that invents a device that can automatically mute the commercials and stream a random music file from over a home network instead. I suppose I could do it by simply detecting the change in volume and dynamic range compression


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Fox, excuse me if this sounds like a dumb question but are you saying that you could plug a pc into that usb on the back of the tv and change stuff?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I'd imagine such a system would have to go between the tuner box (whether that be cable, satellite, or an over-the-air tuner of some sort) and the television. That way the computer can intercept the signals and decide what to pass on to the TV. 

Of course this is only an idea, but god help anyone who tries to patent this- I'd rather GPL the idea


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I think the USB port is for Firmware updates, which Im sure could be manipulated if you knew the programming code for your brand of digital TV. I just bought a Sharp 37" 1080p Aquos that has the commercial dipper function, its really handy if your sick of insurance and sweeties.


----------



## yboy11 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey, Here is a good one. I took the time to call,and it's not easy, the cable co. The tech. told me to unplug and re-boot. Chello! I tried to explain this is a common problem and not particular to me only. Now they are going to send out a tech. to check "my" problem. The mind plays funny games, the re-boot might have helped a little.
Thanks again, yboy11


----------



## mstock14 (Jun 4, 2008)

when my tv does this I usally just sit there lifeless on sofa and just take it:laugh:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Its just too much effort to turn it down sometimes, I agree:wink:


----------

